# Salty pumpkins seeds



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

If they still have the hulls on them that might work. Personally I wouldn't have bought them with hulls on, sunflower seeds either. One of my triggers I guess, I used to get really whizzed when one of my guys spit seed hulls all over the floor. Again personally I wouldn't have bought them with hulls just because I want to eat the seeds and not mess with the hulls at all.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

With these you eat the whole thing. Just like they come out of the pumpkin. 

Eew, can't imagine a person spitting on the floor. One of my girlfriends about croaked when a builder was chewing tobacco an spit in her kitchen sink.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> I Wonder if I rinse them off or put them in a bowl of water and swish around and drain them a couple times then put them in a low oven to make them crisp again if that would work?


Yes. I do that.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Knowing me, I probably use a small fry pan on low heat. I only use the oven for baking or broiling, usually.
I was thinking that thiamine is destroyed by heat, so, it would be better to buy unsalted in the future,

I came across this, good for our prostates, pain & kidney stones!





__





13 Health Benefits of Pumpkin Seeds


13 Health Benefits of Pumpkin Seeds




www.lispine.com


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Those are the one I despise. If I wanted to eat wood I'd get some cherry or apple wood. This is what I buy when I want them. Usually found in Mexican stores here. Raw, shelled pumpkin seeds known as pepitas. Used in some Mexican sauces.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That’s what I buy too, raw shelled...I put them in salad ( keep them in the freezer with all my other nuts that I use for baking, such as walnuts and almonds.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Those are the one I despise. If I wanted to eat wood I'd get some cherry or apple wood. This is what I buy when I want them. Usually found in Mexican stores here. Raw, shelled pumpkin seeds known as pepitas. Used in some Mexican sauces.


 We have these at Walmart. I buy them also.


----------

